# 6 months Rental options



## Eddie07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have been in Abu Dhabi nearly a year and to be honest I am undecided on how long I wish to stay out here. My current 1 year lease on my rental property is due to expire in a few months and I was wondering if there any options for 6 month lease options out here?

I am finding it hard to commit to another year out here and 6 months would be perfect, but after doing some searching it seems there are no options at all for this period.

Has anyone had a 6 month lease before and are these even available?

Thanks very much in advance.

P.S. I would prefer an unfurnished villa/apartment.

Eddie


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Your best bet if you're lucky is to find someone who has to break a lease with some months remaining (more likely just now as some folks are losing jobs and leaving), dubizzle has a monthly rental section but not generally best quality and many aren't legal.

Hotel or hotel apartments could also be an option, depending on your budget you might find a monthly rate and a storage unit for your belongings/furniture for less than an apartment each month, and no bills or deposits or contracts to deal with.


----------



## Eddie07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the response, appreciate it. I presume 6 months leases don't exist out here?!

I did think about hotel serviced apartments and I guess that might be my best bet just now.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I just resigned on my current apartment for 6 months. I might be moving to the US in October so contacted my agent and asked him to ask the owner if I could just renew for 6 months and he was fine with this. I am simply paying half of the annual rent. Maybe I was lucky but if you don't ask you don't get!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

webmongaz said:


> I just resigned on my current apartment for 6 months. I might be moving to the US in October so contacted my agent and asked him to ask the owner if I could just renew for 6 months and he was fine with this. I am simply paying half of the annual rent. Maybe I was lucky but if you don't ask you don't get!


Agree, also make 6 month offers on some other buildings that advertise as one year leases - the rental market is so soft right now - Having a tenant for 6 months is better than vacant. Also if the real estate agent give you pushback about presenting the offer to the owner - just tell them you will pay them full commission. You will still save a ton over the cost of a hotel apartment.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends on the rental properties you're looking at - decent quality hotel apartments can start at 8-9k per month, hotel rooms 6-7k monthly.


----------

